# Intralipids - CRGW



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Anyone know if CRGW are happy to administer these if you aren't cycling at the clinic?


----------



## Mshirley (Dec 30, 2014)

I love Jodie and Debbie I saw Jodie more than Debbie in total and Amanda is lovely too just love them
All there tbh lol  x


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Aww thanks for that lol. Yes they are all lovely! 

Anyone have any idea about the intralipids please?


----------

